# I couldnt do it without a good locator



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

When I use my camera being able to see the problem is great but knowing where to dig is even better!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

What locator do you like?

Mark


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

I got the ridgid navitrack 2 What do you use?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a couple of Radio Detection, a couple of Goldaks and a Navitrack. The only ones carried on the truck anymore is an RD and the Navitrack but the only one that gets used is the Navitrack.

Mark


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha I got a insight camera I was on here about a year ago and im sure it was you that told me to get the navitrack and it was the best money I have spent! Thanks

Austin


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

What do you know about the insight cameras? I mean I havent had a problem with it at all but I dont know much about the other ones out there


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm using a navitrack 11 and have a lot to learn on it. Sometimes I do good, more times than not I see confusion. I'm not sure always sure what it's saying. Needs time I guess.


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

mpsllc what are you trying to locate? sonde or just line locates?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

goodwin98 said:


> mpsllc what are you trying to locate? sonde or just line locates?


Both actually. When I have distorted line and solid line are way different makes it tough. Ive tried to trace the 4" drain in my own house and have no success. If was a job I'd be in trouble.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Locating on a sonde is easier sometimes than others. Distortion seems to play in a lot. I know I need a lot of practice.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Both actually. When I have distorted line and solid line are way different makes it tough. Ive tried to trace the 4" drain in my own house and have no success. If was a job I'd be in trouble.


Do you "zero" out your locator before you start?

Mark


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> Do you "zero" out your locator before you start?
> 
> Mark


I'm meticulous about turning it off when not in use even for a minute because it drains batteries so fast. Wouldn't that zero it out?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like to get the dvd they send because I bought mine used and without it.


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well from what I have done the sonde locating is all or none. The only time I have ever got a bad reading it was to deep to pick up. But that ended up being about 25' deep. I have found them up to 18' deep. When locating your camera are you on 512hz? And what kind of transmitter do you have if im getting Interference I turn the signal down.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> I would like to get the dvd they send because I bought mine used and without it.


You can download the manual from the website. It is a pretty good reference. The video was a little superficial in my opinion (unless it has been updated).


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

goodwin98 said:


> Well from what I have done the sonde locating is all or none. The only time I have ever got a bad reading it was to deep to pick up. But that ended up being about 25' deep. I have found them up to 18' deep. When locating your camera are you on 512hz? And what kind of transmitter do you have if im getting Interference I turn the signal down.


Yes on the 512 hz. I have a ridgid brick I bought new. But like on line tracing I may show 10 or 20 feet away when I know for fact I'm within 2 to 4 feet.


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

What kind of lines are you locating?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

goodwin98 said:


> What kind of lines are you locating?


sewer or sink machine cables mostly. Like to establish a line in which to look for buried cleanouts.


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean are you new to locating or just got a new locator I dont want to say a bunch of stuff you already know


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

goodwin98 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean are you new to locating or just got a new locator I dont want to say a bunch of stuff you already know


I used a sparta when I worked for the other guy and in passive mode but it was very different from the navitrack. I'm mostly used to using passive mode but don't have the ridgid clip yet.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm reading and rereading the instructions and slowly learning.


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok well heres some of what I know you got proximity signal in the top left and the signal strength in to bottom right. I always go off the numbers more so then the lines but on a good locate they should all be matching up. You got the solid line and the dotted line and they are to be parallel if its a good reading if they are not you got interference in that case you want to turn your transmitter down. You also got your depth to go off and when your on top of its it should reading the shortest, so on somthing like a sewer that is deeper lets say 10' and your 5' off its going to read aleast 15' if not more. They say when you are gounding your transmitter you want to have your ground perpendicular to the line you are locating. One thing when using a transmitter if you dont have a good ground you dont have a good locate! And another thing I didnt notice for awhile is your strongest signal is 8hz the rest are khz. Im not real sure if this will help. 
Austin


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Alot of this I knew but still very helpfull. I found the signal indicator strength is helpfull too if you go to the nearest zero number. One thing too is I'm not sure if I always unplugged the power from machine. I think I may have been getting weird signals from that. In plumbing I'm confident, but with a new locator I'm not too happy to have customers watch me fumble and insecure on their time so makes me nervous.


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean. The first job I was on with my camera and locator it was for the high school they had like 5 people watching me they needed to know if they had to knock the greenhouse down and they did I was right but it sucked to be me that day alittle luck didnt hurt I dont think!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've noticed in line tracing as I walk away from the transmitter the signal gets weeker, is this right?


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey they got the videos that are the same as the dvd on the ridgid website go to products then Diagonstics and Locating then Utility Locating then seektech videos. The SeekTech works the same way when locating


----------



## goodwin98 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah it can but your numbers never stay the same your just going for the highest number they can change in a foot.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I appreciate your input Goodwin, I'll be doing a couple locates tomorrow in fact so will see how it goes. Thx very much.


----------

